# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  В какую страну вы переехали бы на ПМЖ и почему ?

## Justin

Я бы в Италию ,  просто нравится все итальянское

----------


## Irina

Я бы в Испанию. Почему? Знание языка, подходящий ритм жизни и вообще обожаю эту страну, особенно её океанское побережье)

----------


## Carlen

Я бы в Черногорию. Там есть сочетание гор и моря. Может быть в Швейцарию. Моря нет, зато есть все остальное. Но лучше бы остаться дома и иметь деньги пожить везде. Именно пожить. Ну там месяца два три в разных странах. Узнать про них все что сможешь узнать

----------


## Sanych

Я точно не знаю, но свалил бы отсюда с удовольствием.

----------


## PatR!oT

в Германию )))

----------


## Carlen

Товарищи, а почему-то не обьяснили, почему свалил бы, почему в германию?

----------


## Sanych

Потому что пожить хочется по человечески.

----------


## АВИАТОР

В Бельгию. Там хорошо...

----------


## SDS

В Тибет, там воздух не отравленный и еда без химии, хоть и скудная.

----------


## vova230

В Беларусь, ту, что показывают по БТ, где зарплата 1000 долларов и цены самые низкие в мире:lol:j:

----------


## АВИАТОР

Молодец,vova. Точно подметил! :3563:

----------


## Ynona

В Италию

----------

